Ask HN: What are your experiences with the Touch Bar so far? - spacehacker
======
beaugunderson
Touch ID is the only part of it I use because the rest of it is such a step
backward.

I used Keyboard Maestro to create shortcuts for volume up/down, brightness
up/down, play/pause, previous/next, and Mission Control.

I already had Caps Lock mapped to Escape with Karabiner-Elements.

------
Caballera
I like it, although I don't use it a lot. It's a nice to have more then a must
have. But it works so far flawlessly. I do like having Touch ID.

Probably be more useful once more apps take advantage of it. So far only a few
non-Apple apps I use take advantage of it. I do hope Slack takes advantage
soon.

------
pvdebbe
Haven't had complaints so far. Don't use it really either. I have mapped
Escape to Caps lock.

~~~
Rainymood
>I have mapped Escape to Caps lock

I have mapped Control to Caps Lock, do you have any trouble reaching control?
I find it very awkward with the Fn key there ...

~~~
navait
You can actually have it both ways. I use Karabiner to map ESC to caps lock if
it's touched by itself, or CTRL if you hit caps lock with another button.

